# koukat / divat se



## Odriski

Dobrý Den!
Slova "Koukat" i "Divat se" učím se dlohou, ale dobře nevím podobnost i rozdíl mezi nimi. Vím jen, že základní významy jsou "look", "watch".
Takže chtěl bych věděl podobnost i rozdíl, prosím Vás.

Děkuji

Odriski


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hello Odriski, speaking as a non-native, I would say "koukat (se)" tends to be used more in colloquial style, and "d*í*vat se" (note the long* í*) is standard Czech.
Bit of a generalisation here, but I think "koukat" is more prevalent in Bohemia than in Moravia - at least when I hear it here in Moravia, it's from people who I know come from Bohemia. I don't hear it much from Moravians. 

_Koukal se_ po nové přítelkyni. _He was on the look-out for_ a new girlfriend, _he was looking (around) for_ a new girlfriend 
_
Koukám_, že jsme naladěny na stejné vlně. Kuskus je úžasný . Sýr jsem ještě nevyzkoušela, tak se po něm určitě _pokouknu_. (source: leblogdepipi.blog.cz)
_I can see _we're on the same wavelength.....  I haven't tried the cheese yet, so I'll definitely _look out for_ it. 

_Koukni se_ na ni, jak vyvádí! _Just look at_ her showing off!

Je čas _kouknout se po_ novém místě. It's time to_ look (around) for_ a new job.

"Koukej" also has this interesting warning sense of "make sure" or "mind" you do something, which "dívat se" doesn't:
_Koukej_ si koupit moje CD nebo ti nafackuju!  _Mind_ / _Make sure _you buy my CDs or I'll give you a slap!

„Máš košilku? Jak to, že ne? _Koukej si_ ji vzít, nastydnou ti ledviny, vaječníky, budeš nemocná...“ (source: stastnezeny.cz)
"Have got a slip on? Why not? _Mind you_ go and put one on ..." 

_Koukej_ mazat!  Get the hell out of here! Get lost! Off you go! Scram!


----------



## albrgt

V základním významu (to look/watch) se jedná o synonyma. Souhlasím s  Enquiring Mind, "kouká" se daleko více v Čechách, na Moravě se dívá.  Koukat je nespisovné, používá se v tzv. obecné češtině. 

Pokud  jde o rozdíl look/watch, v češtině se poněkud stírá, čili jak pro look,  tak pro watch lze použít koukat/dívat se, případně kouknout/podívat se  (dokonavý vid). 

Koukat/dívat se na televizi - watch TV
Kouknout se/podívat se na televizi - stále watch TV, ale implikuje krátké trvání
Koukni/podívej se na mě - Look at me.
Koukej/dívej se na mě - stále look at me (implikuje delší trvání a snad i větší míru pozornosti)
Dívat/koukat se rovně - Look straight ahead.
Podívat/kouknout se za roh - to (have a) look round the corner.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

v zásadě s mými předřečníky, kolegy výše souhlasím... Jenom bych dodal, prosím, následující:

a) *"koukat se (na koho/co)" (zvratné sloveso)*
- u tohoto slovesa nelze udělat žádnou gramatickou, lexikální, stylistickou chybu, nelze u něho chybovati!
- užití: takřka, téměř univerzální  

b) *"dívat se (na koho/co)" (zvratné sloveso)*
- u tohoto slovesa musíme dávat skutečně pozor na jeho slovesný vid (viz sloveso dokonavé x nedokonavé) - jeho vidové opozitum, protiklad: "*podívat se (na koho/co)*"
- sloveso "podívat se" má tedy synonymní charakter, ale ona předpona ("po-") vyjadřuje jiný slovesný vid, ano!

Příklady užití:
a) 1) Dívám se na holky, děti z okna. x 2) Podívám se z okna na holky, děti. 
1) *aktuální dění, právě nyní, teď => trvalost, stálost* x 2) *Učiním/udělám tak, hned se půjdu podívat z okna, hned se na ně podívám z okna => změna stavu, pohybu, činnosti

*Odkazy:
http://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovesný_vid   (Slovesný vid)
http://www.mojecestina.cz/article/2013110101-slovesny-vid-dokonava-a-nedokonava-slovesa
http://zpravy.idnes.cz/zpatky-do-lavic-0ic-/Soutez_test.aspx?id=292 (on-line test pro všechny)

P.S.: Doporučuji Vám raději užívati sloveso "koukat se", u něho nemůžete de facto chybovat, ano!

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## bibax

Sloveso koukat je především hovorové, do spisovného projevu se nehodí.  Je přejato z němčiny: gucken/kucken. I v němčině se jedná o sloveso hovorové - umgangssprachlich  (colloquial). V češtině má navíc stigma německého původu, podobně jako  slovesa štrikovat (stricken), šmajchlovat (schmeicheln), lajstnout si  (sich leisten), pucovat (putzen) a desítky dalších.

Základní sloveso má i hodně odvozenin (podobně jako v němčině): vykukovat, prokouknout, nakouknout, pokukovat, ...

Vykukuje (čouhá) ti svetr. = Dein Pulli guckt vor.

V jednom z uvedených příkladů (post #2) je nutno jako spisovnou náhradu použít sloveso viděti (a ne dívati se):
_Koukám_, že jsme naladěny na stejné vlně. = _Vidím,_ že jsme naladěny ... = I see we are ...;

_Koukej_ mazat! "přeloženo" do spisovné češtiny: _Hleď se_ klidit!
To ale uslyšíte jen vzácně. Google našel jen jeden výskyt: 


> Křeček nadul obě tváře a povídá pyšně: „To se ví, všechna pole jsou moje, _hleď se klidit_, sprostý ježku!“ _(z jakési pohádky pro malé děti)_


----------



## Bohemos

To/An: Bibax 

ano, jedná se o germanismus, v tomto případě "jak vyšitý", souhlasím, to je více než patrné, etymologii nelze obelhat. Z didaktického hlediska je základní tvar tohoto slovesa - alespoň na začátek studia -  pro komunikaci bohatě postačující, co se sémantiky týče. Jak říkám, nemůže se v něm zásadně splésti, což se nedá spolehlivě říci o slovese druhém...

Příklady jsou vskutku pěkné, zvláště ten poslední, pravda, již se moc nyní nevidí. Zní mi již sice "mírně archaicky", avšak ne imperativně!, přesto s ním nemám problémy. Ta naše čeština je krásná, skutečně rozmanitá...!

Imperativnost:

*Koukejte mazat, parchanti! *x *Hleďte se klidit, chuligáni!* 


S pozdravem
Bohemos


----------



## Odriski

Děkuji, dobře jsem pochopil!


----------

